# 7.5 Fleetflex Pro Plow / HTS



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Western UltraMount 
Pro plow straight blade on HTS hydraulics.
7.5 feet 
Fleet flex control 2 plug.
Same control system as Wide-out and V Plow, so you could get started with this and transition to the others down the road or use as an affordable back up for your other (that’s what I do with it).
Factory rubber snow flap.
Fluid changed this season.
Very good condition.
Backdrag edge.
Plow side only.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

price?


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now, before the snow. $1750.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Location and why?


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Springfield, IL.
I’ve got an 8.5 and an 8 ft ultramount too. I’ve got two contractors working for me with they’re own plows. Just don’t need the spare any longer. Why so cheap? Because it will sell that way.


----------

